

Gala Contemplating… by Salvador Dali - dynode
http://www.scottmcd.net/artanalysis/?p=1131

======
dynode
This effect is also used to generate these images
[http://cvcl.mit.edu/hybrid_gallery/stein_series.html](http://cvcl.mit.edu/hybrid_gallery/stein_series.html)

From the page "In the eight hybrids arranged above, at a close proximity, you
will perceive Albert Einstein. Each image carries a shadow of an ulterior
individual as well. Stepping away from the images will reveal eight respective
identities of notable figures that exist in the low spatial frequency of the
images, and Einstein will slowly disappear. Each hybrid carries a dichotomy of
fame arisen from diverse disciplines, and a legendary cognitive intellect. The
conversion of which gives rise to unique personalities."

